# George Will: interesting writing, bizzare logic



## SCrails (Feb 27, 2011)

In this Newsweek editorial posted 2/27/2011, Will posits that liberals love trains because rail travel will pry people from their free-thought-engendering automobiles, letting the progressives proceed to take over society. I've never thought of it from quite that perspective, I must say.

Why Liberals Love Trains


----------



## Ryan (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a pretty popular right wing talking point.

How giving people a choice between rail or auto translates into "force people from their cars" is beyond me, and no form of logic.


----------



## transit54 (Feb 27, 2011)

What I don't understand is how airports wouldn't do the same thing? Essentially, all major airports are built in or near major cities and are designed to collectively transport passengers between fixed destinations and on fixed timetables. How does this not " [diminish] Americans’ individualism in order to make them more amenable to collectivism" using the criteria given in the article? The same could be said for intercity bus services.

If you want to debate the issue on its merits, fine, but this sort of fear-mongering and vilifying of political opponents is what really turns me off to a lot of right-wing commentators.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 27, 2011)

I appreciate Mr. Will enlightening me to the fact that "All aboard" is a synonym for the Communist rallying cry "Workers on the world unite!" :unsure:

:help:

Where is Senator McCarthy when you need him? We must root out these Communists from America's rails! :help:

He also states: "Automobiles encourage people to think they—unsupervised, untutored, and unscripted—are masters of their fates. The automobile encourages people in delusions of adequacy, which make them resistant to government by experts who know what choices people should make."

Didn't George Washington drive a Lincoln, John Adams a Ford and Thomas Jefferson a Toyota? :lol: :lol:

:angry: :angry2: :huh:


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 27, 2011)

As a somewhat Conservative person that is just retarded.


----------



## dlynbid (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, so I am an ultra conservative....and I agree Shaun....this is totally stupid!


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 27, 2011)

In fact, I think having more HSR in areas where the potential demand exist is a good thing for the capitalism system. It would provide a alternative to the disgraceful American airline corporations, a competition in a shorter routes like the NE corridor, or LA to San Francisco. Force them to offer better services.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 27, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> He also states: "Automobiles encourage people to think they—unsupervised, untutored, and unscripted—are masters of their fates. The automobile encourages people in delusions of adequacy, which make them resistant to government by experts who know what choices people should make."


The Super Conservatism movement in general has delusions of adequacy. People should have the right to free speech, but I think we should have some mechanism to rate the speech they use. Call it the BS-O-Meter.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 27, 2011)

I used to find George Will somewhat interesting, but have not read anything by him in years. Sorry to say it sounds like he has either been bought or become delsuional.

As to the whole liberal/conservative issue concerning rail: As I have said before, the politicisation of the issue is the worst thing that could have happened to the whole issue.

I feel that it is bogus when you get down to cases. At least in the San Francisco Bay area, it is the furthest leftist locations in this area that are loudest in their opposition to any possibility that the high speed rail line will be anywhere near them. Coversely, the more conserative parts of the state that are more in favor of the railway.

If anything, travel by air is the most thorough loss of rights to be found in this country. You submit yourself to a thorough search with any hint of probable cause. You are herded through lines, locked into a tube and without any control or means of escape thrown across the sky.


----------

